# Auto Trans fluid question



## Pinny (May 1, 2006)

Couldnt find anywhere else to ask this question.

My 1987 Pintara CA20 4speed auto recently spat a fluid line off the trans cooler and dropped some fluid, only about a litre. 
The car only drove about 400 metres before it was stopped.
I decided to change the trans fluid while I was at it and used Dexron III which is the fluid that is supposed to be used.
Since then the trans is a pig cold. 
When it kicks down from 3rd to 2nd it doesnt select 2nd properly, that is it sort of slips, no shudder though.
When it selects 4th gear it is very slow selecting also no shudder.
Previously, I had this exact problem when a bloke put a viscosity "improver" into the auto fluid during a service. 
Had to drain the fluid and buy another lot of new fluid to make it drive normally. 
Even brand changes make a difference to the tranny peformance.
It seems the tranny is pretty sensitive to fluids that are too thick especially when cold.
Any suggetsions on what I might be able to use as a fluid type to stop this problem.
The trans is in perfect condition and has no mechanical faults.
Its just so sensitive to fluid types.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Castrol Dexron III or Mobil 1 ATF


----------



## binardo (Feb 6, 2006)

try changing your thermostat. Are you in a cold climate? The thermostat's fail OPEN, which runs the engine and tranny COLD. I had a similar problem with my Pathfinder - in winter (-10 deg F at night) it wouldn't shift properly - I thought I needed a tranny ($2500). Thermostat is only $20!


----------

